# Old Contractor 10 inch Table Saw



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

Bought a saw recently w/o a fence.

I really need a fence. my table saw got a round tubing type rail system. I just can't find the table saw parts anywhere. It looks exactly like a Jet JTS-10 contractor model. I looked at jts 10 Jet fence's and people say they break all the time.

Here is the info on the saw.

MARK1 TS10
Made in Taiwan
1984
1.5hp

The tubing rail is 44,1/8 long and 1.25 diameter. What fences will fit?
I was thinking about upgrading to different rails and fence like the JWTS fence but they are expensive. Any ideas?

Maybe someone got a fence to sell?














































Its similar to this...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your saw looks a lot like that Jet. You might find a "T" square type aftermarket fence on eBay or CL. They are easy to install.












 







.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

that is without a doubt a saw made by rexon. they made saws for many brands. that saw looks like mine except mine is green and i have the waffle cast iron extension wings


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it recommended to get a delta 2-T fence?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That looks like a Delta Jet-Lock fence that you have on that saw now. They were okay in their day.

Does your saw have an induction motor hanging out the back of it? If so, it's a contractor saw. If it has an internal 'universal' motor, it is a less expensive variety.

Delta T2 fences have good reputations and run about $150-$200. It will probably take some modifications to make it fit.

However, $150-$200 may get you into a nicer used saw with a decent fence.

Bill


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

It also looks a heckuva lot like my old Delta CS. Check to see if there are ridges underneath the front rail to allow for micro adjustments and pick up a fence with the micro adjustment knob to the right of the lock down bar. If it does, you'll have yourself a fine fence for a long time, if you don't want to drop big bucks on a new system. Here's a decent deal on a set of rails and a fence for that saw. I'd email the seller and ask if the fence has the micro adjustment knob.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Delta-Unisaw-Je...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aacaba1da#ht_500wt_1359

If it doesn't just keep an eye out for them on eBay or your local Craigslist. I see them pop up all the time.


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes my saw has the motor sticking out on the back so it is a contractor. the rails have micro adjustments. Taylor, Thanks for the eBay link.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Get the Delta T-2 (mini biesemeyer) You will love it.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

RAK,

If you would want to be a traditionalist and stay with the Jet-Lock fence, check the OWWM site. There is at least one for sale there right now for $50: http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=94134&p=642644&hilit=jet+lock#p642644 and others show up in their classifieds here: http://www.owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=4

Bill


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I would try to find a used Delta Unifence on CL. They are easy to mount and you can usually get 36" cut to the right of the blade with the 32" version if you aren't worried about much cutting with the fence on the left. The newer extrusion is easier to mount, but the older one will work with a little drilling to match your saw and making a few studs out of 3/8" all-thread. I think I gave $100 for mine.


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies.... Wouldn't have gone far without your knowledge.


----------

